# Harbor Freight Mini-mill X2 Cnc Conversion, Not A Kit.



## chevytrucking (Jan 7, 2016)

Hey guys, I don't post much here, usually just read a lot, but here's part one of a new project I've just started.
A short intro and table disassembly. Skip right to the video or read my boring explanation of why I'm doing this below. I'll post new content as I complete it, but this is a spare time project, so don't get in a hurry.





Here's a little background on my interest in CNC. I went to college right out of high school to become a mechanical engineer, but after a couple years of school, I was extremely bored and restless. Got the brilliant idea to quit college and start a roofing business with a friend, which didn't end so well.

Joined the Marine Corps and worked avionics on F18 Hornets. After the military, started college for the second time, in the Electronics Tech program. I became aware of CNC milling in the early 90's while our college class took a tour of a local business that was converting old equipment into modern looking CNC machines bound for factory duty.

I was getting pretty good at computer programming and electronics so I built a couple stepper motor controllers and wrote some code to do basic x and y movements. I even made a cnc Etch-a-Sketch that worked pretty good! Made a crude cnc foam cutting machine for making foam cored R/C airplane parts too.

Then, along came marriage, kids, better job, more school, etc. All those cnc thoughts faded and technology advanced well past what I knew. A few years ago, I bought a Carvewright cnc wood router and it sort of renewed my interest in cnc for a while, but it is pretty limited as to what you can do with it. Everything is proprietary and every little option costs more and more money.

But lately, I've started a new hobby of knife making, all those cnc thoughts have been creeping back in. Someday, I like to get into some 3d machined pocket knife scales or even some 3d machined fixed blade scales. Pistol grips? I like working on old cars and hot rods, so I've got some ideas for that arena too.

Now, I just hope I can figure all this stuff out again!


----------



## chevytrucking (Jan 9, 2016)

Here's part 2 of the project. I'm making stop blocks or ball nut holders, if that doesn't make sense you're not alone. I've got a few comments from guys that say they're not sure what I'm talking about. It'll all make sense eventually.


----------



## chevytrucking (Jan 12, 2016)

Part 3. Machining ball screws. This was a little tough for me/my lathe. I don't think my little lathe is really stiff enough for this job, but, nonetheless, I got the Y screw finished. The X screw will just be a repeat, so I don't show it in the video. I'm sure you machinist out there will find a bunch of problems with my technique, but what do you expect from a YouTube machinist?


----------



## wrmiller (Jan 12, 2016)

Having just recently installed ball screws for the first time, I can say I know exactly what you're talking about when you say "ball nut holders". It was all gibberish when I first read the instructions though.


----------



## chevytrucking (Jan 13, 2016)

I'm learning a lot of new stuff with this project, terminology being one. A lot of my non-machinist, non-tech friends just giggle when I say "ball nut holders".


----------



## chevytrucking (Jan 15, 2016)

Part 4. Still working on the Y axis, this time its a bearing block for the ball screw. And, my first "screw" up, but not too bad. I hope you guys don't mind these shorter videos because it sure is a lot easier for me to keep up with and edit in smaller chunks. If I wait until I get several hours of video recorded and then try to condense it into 30 min. or less, its a ton of work and takes forever to upload. I think keeping them less than 10 minutes each and focusing on one part at a time is best for my sanity.


----------



## chevytrucking (Jan 28, 2016)

Part 5 of this project, making the y axis motor mounting plate.


----------



## chevytrucking (Feb 4, 2016)

Just wanted to mention, if you're interested in cnc machining do not underestimate learning 3d modeling software. I'm pretty good with 2d cad and learning 3d has been harder than I predicted. I'm using Fusion 360 and I do recommend it for several reasons. Drawing simple brackets and fixtures seem easy enough, but when I started trying to design a folder with it I hit a wall. Took me a long time to get to this, and it's still not done. I think converting a machine is a lot easier than learning the software!


----------



## chevytrucking (Apr 29, 2016)

Here's part 6 in this project.


----------

